# More Suspensions For Orlando: Q-Rich Gets 2 Games



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Orlando did some bargain shopping, stopping by the two-for-one suspension sale the NBA League Office was throwing.
> 
> Orlando’s Quentin Richardson has been suspended two games for a two-and shove to the face of Jason Richardson in the fourth quarter Wednesday night. He will sit out Sunday against Chicago and Monday against the 76ers, the league announced.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2011/04/07/magic%E2%80%99s-quentin-richardson-suspended-two-games/


----------

